# iPod : deux questions



## Antiphon (20 Novembre 2001)

iPod est sorti depuis presque un mois. Quelqu'un en a-t-il déjà vu un en magasin ? Je suis passé tout à l'heure à la Fnac Micro, et toujours rien Quand arrivera-t-il ? J'espère que certains magasins en auront une nombre assez important pour les courses de Noël. Et quelle place comptez-vous accorder à ce nouveau genre de périphériques Apple sur MacGénération ? Je vois des forums consacrés à l'iMac, à l'iBook, au PowerMac, au PowerBook, aux logiciels systèmes Apple, mais pas aucun réservé, à l'iPod (et, espérons-le, ses successeurs), ni aux logiciels maison (iMovie, iTunes, etc.), ni au Cube (serait-il déjà rentré à Jurassic Macs Park ?) Ce n'est qu'une suggestion, mais je trouve que l'on pourrait peut-être ajouter les forums « Périphériques Apple » et « Logiciels Apple ».

Antiphon


----------



## bjonker (20 Novembre 2001)

juste un petit bout de reponse... le cube a sa place dans le forum power macintosh... puisque s'en est un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




apres pour le reste les applis tu les dans logiciels et iPod dans peripheriques... maintenant la question est de savoir s'il faut faire une place de choix aux logiciels et periph apple en créant des forums specifiques... pourquoi pas...ca peut etre une bonne idée... mais bon trop de forums tuent les forums... ca ferait un endroit en plus qu'il faudrait verifier... en tous cas pour ce qui lisent presque tous les postes...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2001)

J'ai commandé auprès de l'applestore le 30 octobre
J'ai recu le mail de départ d'usine aujourd'hui de la part d'apple


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2001)

Cher Antiphon,

 Tu peux venir à la Fnac Micro à partir du 28, il y sera en principe sans problèmes. Des équipes d'Apple seront présentes tout au long de cette fin d'année dans le magasin, et en plus l'espace Apple là bas est top !!


----------



## Tyler (21 Novembre 2001)

J'espère recevoir le miens bientot, je l'ai commandé sur Apple store qui indiquait 20 jours de delais lors de ma commande.
C'est dessendu à 5 jours hier je crois...ou Je sais pas quand...

J'espère qu'ils tiendront le DELAI !!!!
Pour l'instant,l'historique de mes achats est impossible à consulter...

BIZZARE.

[20 novembre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Trinity (21 Novembre 2001)

J'reviens juste de Tokyo et même là, les seul iPod que j'ai vue étaient en carton....
 10.76


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2001)

La première apparition officielle de l'iPod en Europe, ce sera à la MacExpo de Londres.

...Et j'y serai (eeeeeeeeh oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

- Saint Blaise, une demi-douzaine de cierges pour toi si tu me donnes la force de résister à cette aimantation naturelle de la paume de ma main à l'iPod de la Pomme


----------



## benjamin (21 Novembre 2001)

En parlant d'Ipod, avez vous vu qu'il fait la une de Libération ce matin, un peu comme l'avait fait Microsoft pour MSN


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Novembre 2001)

ouai enfin c'est une pub payante sur une feuille rajoutée en pied de page (je ne sais pas comment appeler un encart quand il est à l'exterieur de la publication).

ça le fait un peu moins qu'une vraie place à la une éditoriale dudit canard

mais c'est bien quand même


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2001)

ça va pas tarder j'ai déjà les dépliant pour le ipod


----------



## benjamin (23 Novembre 2001)

Toujours à propos de liPod, il figure dans le _Guide 2002 Idées, Cadeaux_ du Figaro


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2001)

Venez à la Fnac Micro Cluny dès dimanche 25, et pas dès le 28 comme je l'avais annoncé, l'iPod sera dispo et en démo sur les machines ! Même Apple sera présent pour montrer le nouveau jouet... Attention, si ça part vite y'aura peut être une rupture de stock à midi


----------

